# A guy is a virgin at the age of 20 (no 1st kiss), can he realistically be a player?



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

While it's possible, it requires an enormous amount of hard work and self-realization. You also have to adjust your priorities. Also, people don't really tend to change, so you'll probably find that whatever you do differently isn't going to be permanent.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

"players" are people who are immature and need a large number of purposeless, empty, short-term relationships to make them feel better about themselves

it is, in a way, comparable to being a bodybuilder, it's still an adolescentine desire

it's possible, but why would anyone want this ? it's a lot like wanting to be a virgin again, it may be doable, but what use is it really?


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

25 going on 26 here without so much as having held hands with a romantic interest, in my case I'd have to say fuck no.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

So what do you wanna know?


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

The Proof said:


> "players" are people who are immature and need a large number of purposeless, empty, short-term relationships to make them feel better about themselves
> 
> it is, in a way, comparable to being a bodybuilder, it's still an adolescentine desire
> 
> it's possible, but why would anyone want this ? it's a lot like wanting to be a virgin again, it may be doable, but what use is it really?


I don't know why but it is just something I want


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

it's not really something to aspire to.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> Do you think a guy like that can be a player?


Sure. Player to me is not only a state of mind, attitude, but also the ability to get people at another person's disposal without care or concern or regard for others as a whole in the process..

I define player as = _malintent_ + disposal +lack of regard of/for others (narcissist/anti-social aka psychopathic tendencies)


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Can you suppress emotion to an inhuman level and spend a bunch of money to deck yourself out with expensive haircuts, clothes and "peacock" accessories? If so, you'll attract the superficial type of woman that falls for pick-up artists regardless of age. You have to be outwardly pretty and show "status" to do this, there's no real trick to it.

However, if you want to develop yourself to be more than a shell of a human, I would suggest being a real person and find women who actually like your personality.


----------



## SigurdBlake (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a guy, 20, and a virgin. My answer is no.

But that's only for me personally, since I'd rather kill myself than hurt other people. No idea for other people, I can't read minds.

Though I can say this with a straight face, it's easier for people to change for the worse rather than for the better :x


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Every single person should read "The Game" by Neil Strauss. 

1. Even if you ignore all the manipulative stuff, the basic message that most women like men who are confident, funny, take care of themselves and dress well should be taken to heart by every man. You don't have to buy into the "bed as many women as possible" mentality to benefit from the book. 

2. If you are a woman, reading "The Game" is a good way to identify and avoid people who subscribe to the "player" culture (or to find them, if that is your preference). It's like how learning about high-pressure sales techniques are useful when you're looking to buy a car.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> Can you suppress emotion to an inhuman level and spend a bunch of money to deck yourself out with expensive haircuts, clothes and "peacock" accessories? If so, you'll attract the superficial type of woman that falls for pick-up artists regardless of age. You have to be outwardly pretty and show "status" to do this, there's no real trick to it.


*X*

Personality goes a long way.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> Sure. Player to me is not only a state of mind, attitude, but also the ability to get people at another person's disposal without care or concern or regard for others as a whole in the process..
> 
> I define player as = _malintent_ + disposal +lack of regard of/for others (narcissist/anti-social aka psychopathic tendencies)


Why assume exploitation? There are plenty of men _and women_ who aren't looking for much if any commitment.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> *X*
> 
> Personality goes a long way.


Are you talking about real personality or phoney personality? Everything I've read concerning PUA provides the same strategy of phoney personality. Which is simply a way of projecting your phoney exterior in a way that allows conversation.

It's a form of manipulation.

I guess it depends on how desperate you are for meaningless company...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> Are you talking about real personality or phoney personality? Everything I've read concerning PUA provides the same strategy of phoney personality. Which is simply a way of projecting your phoney exterior in a way that allows conversation.
> 
> It's a form of manipulation.
> 
> I guess it depends on how desperate you are for meaningless company...


Shall I assume that your definition of "meaningless" is universal? 

I seem to recall that you self-identified in some thread as asexual or non-sexual, or some similar thing. Are you the best person to evaluate the meaning of this?


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Shall I assume that your definition of "meaningless" is universal?
> 
> I seem to recall that you self-identified in some thread as asexual or non-sexual, or some similar thing. Are you the best person to evaluate the meaning of this?


I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I'm pretty damn far from a-sexual.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

oh boy, sucks to be single and in my situation a way out is rough!


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh... My... God...


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Yes, the OP has the potential to be an awesome player.


Of japanese dating video games.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I'm pretty damn far from a-sexual.


Yes, I do have you mixed up with someone else. My apologies.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> DustyDrill said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I'm pretty damn far from a-sexual.
> ...


I don't know what you guys were talking about, but it sounds _hot.
_


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

I always tend to piss people off on these forums, jesus. No need to argue with the zombie jesus prick, because if I do then people will BLINDLY support him because he has been here longer. This is the wrong place for advice.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

ya alright no more relationship threads, I am going to seek out a PUA forum and see some advice on how to accomplish my goal of being a player one day, I know it can happen, it will be tough but I have not been given many opportunities in life


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

You're 19, you've got a lot of years ahead of you. I worry about the same thing. Not that I don't have a girlfriend, but am I moving through the stages of my life correctly? And I would argue, each life is different. And you have time to put this on hold. Sure, from your vantage point, you're in college now, or will be going to college. Why? To get a good education at M.I.T. so that you can become a productive member of society....etc. etc. I would lose this idea that you need a girlfriend. China has a lot of single people because there's a disproportion of males. I was in this group, where there was a revolving door on the relationship field, not a lot of people were married and had kids, and the ones that did were outnumbered by married childless couples, and single people, of which I was one. But if you do want a relationship, and who doesn't?, I would work on your social networking skills, first. As an ESTP,though I can't speak for everyone that are ESTPs, but many have similarities, the last ten years, I thought I'll just show up at a party, or a service and someone will be there to give me a ride home, to want to go out with me. I didn't see the bigger picture, in that I actually had to ask someone. My advice to you, is be radical, make it a goal to ask 10 people to go out with you, "Hi my name is (insert name here) I'm new to this, but I was wondering if you'd like to catch a movie? Could I get your email address or cell phone number if you 're up to it?" This may not get you laid,but it might start the process of getting to that point, because you're interested in someone. And even if she says "No", and you'll get a lot of that, you'll hone your skills. I'm sure people are nice and everything, I'm thinking of the maxim those who fail greatly,achieve greatly. You can't be a fence sitter. And you really do need in life, to have the social networking down before you think about other things. I got to agree with @DustyDrill, being a playa player is all about perfecting the art of lying. Why not forget about getting a girlfriend, aspire to be a politician in Washington DC? They're the best players, they play their constituents, and many are lifers, Strom Thurmond even died while lying on the job. Take some Political Science courses at M.I.T., you'll learn our political system is built on seniority, so the idea of being that kind of player will go on indefinitely. And of course it's not Washington without the classic sex scandal,so I'm sure people will be able to show you the ropes, should you decide to run for Congress. But getting back to being serious here, the urban dictionary says that players are mostly men and that they become misogynistic (hatred of women), and you don't want that. You don't want to "break said girls hearts" or be an "asshole." These are all from the website Urban dictionary, which is hysterical. That's a fun website.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

Just watch the movie "Crazy, Stupid, Love." It proves it is definitely possible! (note: Hollywood is a VERY bad source for relationship advice)


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

These threads are hilarious, just sayin'


----------



## Mad Psychologist (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you think a guy like that can be a player?[/QUOTE said:


> Is it that you want to be a player or just good at approaching and meeting women? Choose wisely....


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

before we continue farther, how can I stop getting mail from this site whenever someone replies to my thread? any tips?


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> I always tend to piss people off on these forums, jesus. No need to argue with the zombie jesus prick, because if I do then people will BLINDLY support him because he has been here longer. This is the wrong place for advice.


Excuse me? Nobody has ever blindly supported me.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

If you're asking if you can be a pickup artist, then yes, you certainly can become one.

Do you really want to be, and is it "moral"? That's for you to decide.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> ya alright no more relationship threads, I am going to seek out a PUA forum and see some advice on how to accomplish my goal of being a player one day, I know it can happen, it will be tough but I have not been given many opportunities in life


If you haven't been given many opportunities in life, then how come you seem so adamant to contribute to more negativity?
You have a crappy life, so you want to spread more crappiness? Where's the logic in that?


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

You Sir Name said:


> If you haven't been given many opportunities in life, then how come you seem so adamant to contribute to more negativity?
> You have a crappy life, so you want to spread more crappiness? Where's the logic in that?


Seconded.

Make no mistake @HappyHours, "player" is simply a synonym for "piece of human crap". Why on earth would you, or anyone for that matter, want to be this?


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Zombie Jesus said:


> Excuse me? Nobody has ever blindly supported me.


I'm blind, and I support you


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Zombie Jesus said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Make no mistake @HappyHours, "player" is simply a synonym for "piece of human crap". Why on earth would you, or anyone for that matter, want to be this?


Is there even a name for someone that uses prostitutes? A literal definition not a synonym to hate speech, the one I have heard is hobbyist.

OP you should be a hobbyist.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone can learn to act,

Not everyone can learn to enjoy to act in certain situations.

In short: If he actually wants to, of course so, and on top of that, dedication along with the uniqueness created from this particular situation, will create a "better player" than any that is naturally having success prior to that, 9 times out of 10.

It would be really easy to sleep with women if we wanted to, but most of the time we want other things that keep us from doing so.

We actually have a lot of skills already, and imagine how much more we could have with training.

But most of the time it isn't skill that is the problem, it is the ability to relax and find the serenity flow in the action.

If a situation doesn't energize you, then there is something about it you don't like, perhaps that is too superficial.

Imagine yourself energized with positive emotions in you.

Now all of a sudden, talking to girls, doing whatever you want in life seems easy.

The problem is we keep trying to put ourselves in situations that the "loud mouth material shiny people" have raised us to think is good.

Its bullshit.

It doesn't mean you can't do it, or do many things.

In fact, we often seem to be forced to.

It doesn't matter, be patient, your dreams will come.

And if you must measure yourself, don't do it based on how many friends you have.

That is bullshit too, unless you include how many friends you will have in later life, and also include the depth of those friendships.

If someone takes 30 years of their life to get their values down straight, and find spiritual groundedness, then they will find success towards their refined and better goals afterwards.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> I don't know the story behind players but I want to know more about them. Now I remember a friend of mines telling me the Neil Strauss (write of "the game") was a virgin throughout college and even one in high school. They said that at the age of 26 he decided to seek some help and now he is a big time pick up artist.
> 
> Now I want to know this. Say you have a 20 year old guy who due to being sheltered by parents and living in a small conservative town has not had a girlfriend or first kiss before. Problem being he is not that familiar with the dating world because he never had much of a chance to go out there, he went to a very small high school which was really conservative. Do you think a guy like that can be a player?


Definately, but it wont cause it. Anybody could be a player. Some guys may go around doing practically everything, but all out sex, with every girl he dates. He could have been slow getting started in his younger years and appreciates that way of life or become impulsive and not care down the road. He could be too reclusive to go after women, but still have as little of respect for us and relationships as the player does. I have no way of knowing based on this.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

Sherbet Lemon said:


> I knew it. Your secret passion in life is to become a player.


Corny Joke Alert: I could have told you he was gonna be a player just by looking at his avatar.


ahahaha...player...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> This is the wrong place for advice.


You don't seem to want "advice", you seem to want tips. Advice is a two-way street of communication except you close off all the people _advising _you "not" to continue your course while you ignore them and say they "aren't helping you" but you want to achieve being a "player". In my opinion you already are a player, you're just bad at it.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Why would one want to be a "player"? Is one's self-esteem so weak that one needs the validation from others from living the gender role expectation that men are supposed to affirm their masculinity by going through lots of women?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

If he wants to be a player, let him be a player.

Jesus Christ, obviously, he isn't going to change his mind. :/

Stop forcing your ideals on people.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh wow...this thread makes me all happy inside.

I used to be just like the OP...and it wasn't that long ago.

Oh, the joys of growing up roud: I'm still a 20 year old virgin, but, alas, I just don't care.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Monte said:


> If he wants to be a player, let him be a player.
> 
> Jesus Christ, obviously, he isn't going to change his mind. :/
> 
> Stop forcing your ideals on people.


AMEN, I thanked you


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Just keep being yourself, you're on your way. I guess that's the only tip I have for you.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Zombie Jesus said:


> Excuse me? Nobody has ever blindly supported me.


I blindly support this!


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

awww man, I got in trouble because of this thread?

screw this!!!!


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> awww man, I got in trouble because of this thread?
> 
> screw this!!!!


What did you expect for calling someone a prick?

You start a thread where you glamourize the objectification of half our species, assuming you're human, and when someone calls you out for having paper thin morals, you react by calling them a prick and saying that seniority somehow makes a difference. How can you not see what's appalling about this?

If you wanna be a player, fine, go fucking do it, but don't come around here looking for approval and encouragement.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> awww man, I got in trouble because of this thread?
> 
> screw this!!!!


How are you surprised? This was the worst idea ever for a thread, equalled only by the others you spammed the forum with. I have to imagine @TheLuckyOne is sadly mistaken, and that you are in fact not a member of our species, since only this could account for your apparent lack of human decency.

You do realize that if you posted something like "how does a 20 year old virgin find a girl who will like him and not think he's a loser?" you would have received a vastly different reception, don't you? But of course, I forget, this wouldn't fit with your "ambition".


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Zombie Jesus said:


> How are you surprised? This was the worst idea ever for a thread, equalled only by the others you spammed the forum with. I have to imagine @TheLuckyOne is sadly mistaken, and that you are in fact not a member of our species, since only this could account for your apparent lack of human decency.
> 
> You do realize that if you posted something like "how does a 20 year old virgin find a girl who will like him and not think he's a loser?" you would have received a vastly different reception, don't you? But of course, I forget, this wouldn't fit with your "ambition".


if @HappyHours wants to be a player so bad, why not ask your parents for an arranged marriage?

Arranged marriage in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it's pretty common over there.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

absent air said:


> if @_HappyHours_ wants to be a player so bad, why not ask your parents for an arranged marriage?
> 
> Arranged marriage in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> it's pretty common over there.


^ that is pretty racist, seriously mods? he doesn't get any violations?

so ALL Indians get arranged marriages? let me get this straight, it doesn't matter if I am "americanized", I am still some stereotype? How is his post NOT RACIST?

the hypocrisy is un nerving, someone else in here, no matter how much you hate me, has to admit what this guy has put up is pretty racist


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> ^ that is pretty racist, seriously mods? he doesn't get any violations?
> 
> so ALL Indians get arranged marriages? let me get this straight, it doesn't matter if I am "americanized", I am still some stereotype? How is his post NOT RACIST?
> 
> the hypocrisy is un nerving, someone else in here, no matter how much you hate me, has to admit what this guy has put up is pretty racist


straightforward practical advise it's called.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> ^ that is pretty racist, seriously mods? he doesn't get any violations?
> 
> so ALL Indians get arranged marriages? let me get this straight, it doesn't matter if I am "americanized", I am still some stereotype? How is his post NOT RACIST?
> 
> the hypocrisy is un nerving, someone else in here, no matter how much you hate me, has to admit what this guy has put up is pretty racist


Erm, how is an observation that arranged marriage is common India, and a suggestion that this may work for you (despite being an americanized Indian, don't pretend that arranged marriages don't happen in migrant Indian communities) racist. Compared to the blatant sexism inherent in your posts, @absent air post makes him look like president of the The Racial Love and Tolerance Bureau.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

keep your bias out of this and look at it objectively, it is a racist statement

as if the individual is implying an Indian male can't get dates without arranged marriages and it is the same as saying all blacks play basketball and like rap music because such is common in their communities. I am an Americanized Indian, how am I ANY different culturally from a White guy?

I don't know what kind of place you guys live in but I believe I have earned a right to be called an American and culturally I am one. It is *extremely intolerant and racist for you to judge me based on a stereotype that applies to Indians in India and even then it is not as common as people make it out to be. Tons of Indian females in my experience date and marry interracial (haven't seen it much with males) and their parents are perfectly fine with it. Regardless: Your statement was flat out ignorant and racist indeed, are you saying that due to my pigmentation I am not good enough to be considered an American?

But hey, the mods won't do anything, because

1. it is only wrong if I do it
2. you can only be racist against Black people, its okay to be racist against Indians.
*


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

And again, I never insulted Indian women and put up negative stereotypes about them, I just said I would not date one because I want to try something new which I am starting to see that you guys are somehow opposed to me wanting to be in an interracial relationship. Is that what the issue is?

I mean if you support jim crow then do let me know, I want to know what I am dealing with.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

@HappyHours

I think you're just being trolled, and you've earned it. Nobody on this forum who's earned any respect got there by being racist.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

so you are sticking up for those who troll? up until your last post I thought you were a decent user


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> I thought you were a decent user


Haha, what gave you that idea?

And I can't really speak for absent air because I'm not familiar with him, but if you think @Zombie Jesus is a troll, you're sadly mistaken. And I didn't come to that conclusion because of post count or whatever you think...I've been here longer and I've read damn near everything zombie has ever written...no troll. If anyone is giving me the impression of being a troll right now, it's you.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> keep your bias out of this and look at it objectively, it is a racist statement


OK. Bias out. It's still not racist.

Fact is, arranged marriages *do* happen in India and in migrant Indian communities. It is impossible for your to deny this. I have known may Indian couples, and of them all, only two were not arranged, and they copped massive shit from their families for this.



> as if the individual is implying an Indian male can't get dates without arranged marriages and it is the same as saying all blacks play basketball and like rap music because such is common in their communities. I am an Americanized Indian, how am I ANY different culturally from a White guy?


That was not implied. What _was_ implied was that since you seem to be rather inept at attracting women with your sterling personality, that you might want to take advantage of a feature of your cultural heritage.



> I don't know what kind of place you guys live in but I believe I have earned a right to be called an American and culturally I am one.


I don't doubt this.



> It is *extremely intolerant and racist for you to judge me based on a stereotype that applies to Indians in India and even then it is not as common as people make it out to be. Tons of Indian females in my experience date and marry interracial (haven't seen it much with males) and their parents are perfectly fine with it. Regardless: Your statement was flat out ignorant and racist indeed, are you saying that due to my pigmentation I am not good enough to be considered an American?*


No one but you said anything about your skin pigmentation, so you're the one making _that_ an issue. As for your experience: irrelevant. The fact remains that in India arranged marriage is the norm. It is also quite common in migrant communities, as people do not leave their culture behind when they migrate.



> *But hey, the mods won't do anything, because
> 
> 1. it is only wrong if I do it
> 2. you can only be racist against Black people, its okay to be racist against Indians.
> *


What a lot of crap. It's not OK to be racist against anyone. And thus far, no one has been.

You are seeing racism where there is none. Just calm down.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, what a lot of blown out drama.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Haha, what gave you that idea?
> 
> And I can't really speak for absent air because I'm not familiar with him, but if you think @Zombie Jesus is a troll, you're sadly mistaken. And I didn't come to that conclusion because of post count or whatever you think...I've been here longer and I've read damn near everything zombie has ever written...no troll. If anyone is giving me the impression of being a troll right now, it's you.


Ya you may be his other account or his close buddy, extreme bias and blindness. Nothing I have done indicates trolling, you are simply partial to him.

*Now to the person himself:

Arranged marriages happen in India? They happen everywhere. Africa, Asia, even in America with some conservative families who won't let their kids date or marry interracial, ya lets just single India out.

*Doesn't matter if it happens in immigrant communities, doesn't apply to me and it is indeed racist. Why should I calm down?

Lets trace back, your friends and you simply made some target out of me. So some guy comes along with a rather miserable life in a very small religious town asking for advice, and what exactly do you do?

1. troll him
2. flame him
3. try to get him banned
4. bring out racism against him

So it is your short experience Indians get arranged marriages, and some stereotype which only follows the extreme orthodox people of India and you assume it applies to me. Bottom line is, your friend's post and obviously your post was flat out ignorant, racist, bigoted, and intolerant. If I was White would you have said the same? NO. If I was Black would you have said the same? NO (ya lets flat out ignore arranged marriages which happen in Africa). Bottom line is you simply singled me out because of race and that exclusively when the characteristics of that culture do not apply to me.*

My parents are westernized and they oppose an arranged marriage but no rather than even asking me about that you simply pulled out racism and flat out bigotry in an attempt to corner me and make me feel guilty for being another skin color.

It is always what I have picked up on in these places. There is a whole clique of older users who go around saying racist things like your friend did, who go around trolling others, who go around starting flame wars and attacking other users for no apparent reason rather than their self satisfaction, and in the end they end up getting away with their egregious actions.

I am worthy, I am great, I will get that beautiful looking Latina, Asian, Black, Middle Eastern, Arabic, White, European, mixed and maybe even all types of girls when I move out of this small conservative town I am in. I know I have great qualities about me and one more thing I know is that a place like this MUST have some decent people on it.

Reply to my posts all you want but all of you and those who thanked your trolling are on ignore. I would like for you to stay off my threads and perhaps if you do post contribute something. This is intolerable behavior in my opinion and the mods are simply letting you guys slide away with it because of your reputation. 

I am done with people like you, I will make an effort to find the decent posters on here.
*


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> Ya you may be his other account or his close buddy, extreme bias and blindness. Nothing I have done indicates trolling, you are simply partial to *him*.


*her

And your thread spam and ignorance regarding human relationships and objectification = troll to me.

I'm done with you.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

but regardless, I would like to thank

Hardstyler
Brian1
JayDubs
redmanINTP
Third Engine
Souled In
and Monte

for contributing to this thread or somewhat trying to help me out


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> Arranged marriages happen in India? They happen everywhere. Africa, Asia, even in America with some conservative families who won't let their kids date or marry interracial, ya lets just single India out.


Why would someone tell someone with India heritage that it's common in some other culture (than your own) to have arranged marriages? Where exactly is your bias there? Please explain. I mean aren't you Indian, why would he talk about other places? You seriously need to reevaluate how you view racism, for your own sake.



> If I was White would you have said the same? NO. If I was Black would you have said the same? NO


Your intolerant _assumptions _and responses are starting to be no surprise.




> It is always what I have picked up on in these places. There is a whole clique of older users who go around saying racist things like your friend did, who go around trolling others, who go around starting flame wars and attacking other users for no apparent reason rather than their self satisfaction, and in the end they end up getting away with their egregious actions.


Wow, dude, simply wow.



> I know I have great qualities about me and one more thing I know is that a place like this MUST have some decent people on it.


Please send the guide to how you "want" us to answer and what you want to hear.



> Reply to my posts all you want but all of you and those who thanked your trolling are on ignore. I would like for you to stay off my threads and perhaps if you do post contribute something. This is intolerable behavior in my opinion and the mods are simply letting you guys slide away with it because of your reputation.


Superiority complex much? Have fun "controlling" people to not post on an open forum.



> I am done with people like you, I will make an effort to find the decent posters on here.



YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

apparently super members can't read

I said he singled me out for being Indian and said indians have arranged marriages.
I simply reply saying arranged marriages happen among all kinds of people, why single Indians out for it?

again, heavily partial and biased, clique strikes

and I said people like you, not you people, if you are going to try and debate this, try and read what I have to say instead of manipulating it

blocked


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> Ya you may be his other account or his close buddy, extreme bias and blindness. Nothing I have done indicates trolling, you are simply partial to him.
> 
> *Now to the person himself:
> 
> ...


You are worthy and great? You have great qualities? OK, I'll take your word for it. But, you know, perhaps, maybe, exhibiting those qualities would endear you to people more than asking how you can best achieve your goal of being a user of women. The people here _are_ decent. This is one of the most friendly and accepting communities I have encountered online, and there are a few people I would count as true friends, despite not knowing their actual names, and/or the likelihood that I will never meet them in real life. Try and find the "decent" posters if you want, but keep in mind that you need to present yourself as decent first, or else they'll not want to know you.

Indian arranged marriage was singled out because you identified yourself as Indian-American. It would have been daft for someone to bring up, say, African arranged marriages.

Why should you calm down? Because it was a joke. Arranged marriages happen in Indian communities. Fact. This is used to comedic effect in countless films, Indian or otherwise. Fact. It was used as a joke to highlight how ridiculous coming onto a forum to find to become a douche (player) is, in the sense of "If you are so desperate, get an arranged marriage". It matters not what your parents attitude is, since it wasn't a serious suggestion. In the end, you singled yourself out in terms of race, even when everyone told you it was irrelevant. Really, if you pay attention, you'll notice that the only one making a big deal about the race of different people is you.

The older (how is being a member since May old, BTW?) members do not form a clique. Look around a bit more and you'll come across some pretty vitriolic arguments between members of this so-called "clique". 

Bah, ignore me all you want. You've been trolled because your threads were horrible and misogynistic. I do not get to slide on my reputation. The only reason I have a reputation is because the only time I have bad words for anyone is when they are the one spouting bad shit to begin with.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here with every user on ignore.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't believe what he did was racist.

Uh..it must be really common in India as it has AN ENTIRE WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE DEDICATED TO IT. Is there an 'Arranged marriages in Africa' article? No.

Wikipedia singled Indians out because of the popularity of arranged marriages.



> Today, arranged marriage is largely practiced in South Asia (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka),[1] Africa, the Middle East, and Southeast Asia and East Asia to some extent.


My dad's half-Indian and tried to set me up. I'm racially part-Indian, but it's not my nationality. Just because you're American, doesn't mean your folks left their culture behind.

Drama llama all up in here.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> ^ that is pretty racist, seriously mods? he doesn't get any violations?
> 
> so ALL Indians get arranged marriages? let me get this straight, it doesn't matter if I am "americanized", I am still some stereotype? How is his post NOT RACIST?
> 
> the hypocrisy is un nerving, someone else in here, no matter how much you hate me, has to admit what this guy has put up is pretty racist


His statement is not racist. It's a generalization of cultural practices seen in India. He didn't say "ALL," you did. 

What you could have gotten him on is that marriage would basically be the end of your player-hood.

Tip 1: Desperation shows lack of confidence which ends in failure. 

Tip 1 can be applied to men who genuinely want a relationship but have some difficulty mustering up the confidence in their approach. 

Look at a person with confidence and then look at a person without confidence. You will see the difference in how they carry themselves in conversation and posture.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Olena said:


> I don't believe what he did was racist.
> 
> Uh..it must be really common in India as it has AN ENTIRE WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE DEDICATED TO IT. Is there an 'Arranged marriages in Africa' article? No.
> 
> Wikipedia singled Indians out because of the popularity of arranged marriages.


Oh noes! Wikipedia is racist!!!

I'm going to deface a hundred articles in protest.



> My dad's half-Indian and tried to set me up. I'm racially part-Indian, but it's not my nationality. Just because you're American, *doesn't mean your folks left their culture behind*.


Exactly.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Who says that women need to have their honor defended? Looks like you all have it under control here. *eats more popcorn*


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Ode to the young man in a hurry. Richard Nixon became vice president at the age of 35...he was never liked. Jack Kennedy, he was a young man in a hurry, but from the point of being disabled, with a life threatening illness. He knew how to be liked. Died at 46. But not from illness he thought. He was given the last rites five times in his life before his actual death. Martin Luther King, died at age 39. He changed the world, but he knew how to be liked. Admit you're a virgin, not just in sex, but in life. Humble yourself. Admitting you're still in a small conservative town, Boston is going to be a wake up call, if you're actually going to M.I.T. I would take a breather,being angry at the world never accomplished anything. Re-introduce yourself to us. Apologize to us for calling us "pricks." Only an kid whose a young man in a hurry, would have the audacity to call us pricks, race-baiters , throw the swagger of a Giglo around, and alienate a whole gender, by saying 'yo ya want your misogynist, I'm your preening peacock right here', and then ask to be friends in each person's mailbox. I saw your notice. I do not suffer fools. The irony here. You say in your college threads, you're going to M.I.T. Yet you acknowledge, you don't know how to unsubscribe from an internet list serve. Which reminds me of the Far Side cartoon where the kid is trying to enter the school for gifted individuals, and he's pushing the door in when it says "PULL." Which brings forth another point, God helps those who help themselves, what do you think we are, stooges? 'Oh, can you help me do this and that? Here I will clap my hands and make my servants come and advise me on important matters.' People who go to M.I.T. are the smartest people in the world, they can handle how to unsubscribe from internet list servers. You need to drop the ego. Egos are bad. At least massive ones. If you don't know how to be liked, by having a positive attitude,you'll never make it in the real world outside of university life.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> apparently super members can't read
> 
> I said he singled me out for being Indian and said indians have arranged marriages.
> I simply reply saying arranged marriages happen among all kinds of people, why single Indians out for it?
> ...


Interesting logic to "debate" with someone who is blocked. Just sayin'.

Fact 1: You are Indian. Yes or No?
Fact 2: In the Indian culture arranged marriages are a custom. Yes or No?
Fact 3: This is "your" thread that you started so ALL information is going to be about you. Yes or No?
Fact 4: You must have drama because your thread isn't going the way you simply want it to because everyone gave their opinions which apparently is the most horrible thing anyone could ever do on a forum where advice is called for, but again you aren't looking for advice you are looking for tips, as I already stated you are already a "player" you must just be bad at it, I say you are a player because of the immature show of respect. Yes or No?

You could say we didn't respect you but you are very defensive to any kind of criticism and respond with outlandish remarks and looking for anything to lash at, hence this big stink about "racism" that isn't even there. Now you are just trying to hold on to it because it's the only thing you have left in this thread to "prove" internally or externally that you have been treated "unfairly" and we are unruly people here to ostracize you.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> Ode to the young man in a hurry. Richard Nixon became vice president at the age of 35...he was never liked. Jack Kennedy, he was a young man in a hurry, but from the point of being disabled, with a life threatening illness. He knew how to be liked. Died at 46. But not from illness he thought. He was given the last rites five times in his life before his actual death. Martin Luther King, died at age 39. He changed the world, but he knew how to be liked. Admit you're a virgin, not just in sex, but in life. Humble yourself. Admitting you're still in a small conservative town, Boston is going to be a wake up call, if you're actually going to M.I.T. I would take a breather,being angry at the world never accomplished anything. Re-introduce yourself to us. Apologize to us for calling us "pricks." Only an kid whose a young man in a hurry, would have the audacity to call us pricks, race-baiters , throw the swagger of a Giglo around, and alienate a whole gender, by saying 'yo ya want your misogynist, I'm your preening peacock right here', and then ask to be friends in each person's mailbox. I saw your notice. I do not suffer fools. The irony here. You say in your college threads, you're going to M.I.T. Yet you acknowledge, you don't know how to unsubscribe from an internet list serve. Which reminds me of the Far Side cartoon where the kid is trying to enter the school for gifted individuals, and he's pushing the door in when it says "PULL." Which brings forth another point, God helps those who help themselves, what do you think we are, stooges? 'Oh, can you help me do this and that? Here I will clap my hands and make my servants come and advise me on important matters.' People who go to M.I.T. are the smartest people in the world, they can handle how to unsubscribe from internet list servers. You need to drop the ego. Egos are bad. At least massive ones. If you don't know how to be liked, by having a positive attitude,you'll never make it in the real world outside of university life.


oh my apologies for sending you that request, will NEVER happen again


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Olena said:


> I don't believe what he did was racist.
> 
> Uh..it must be really common in India as it has AN ENTIRE WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE DEDICATED TO IT. Is there an 'Arranged marriages in Africa' article? No.
> 
> ...


Ya and there is are articles about White racists and the KKK on the internet too, guess all White people are racist. Because you are American means you have left your old ways behind and accepted more advanced western ways. 

Wikipedia = load of crap, anyone can edit an article and put it on there. Even then, you are comparing an Indian growing up in the west to an Indian growing up in a small orthodox town in India. Bottom line is, you are comparing INDIANS. You are bringing the fact that a person is Indian up and that is without a doubt racist. 

Why not look at people as individuals? Just asking, since you are trying to get me to do the same it is only fair you do the same.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> His statement is not racist. It's a generalization of cultural practices seen in India. He didn't say "ALL," you did.
> 
> What you could have gotten him on is that marriage would basically be the end of your player-hood.
> 
> ...


Then again I did say I don't want a marriage period. So apparently being a VIP member or senior members means you lose the ability to read. Cliques unite yet again, man you people are partial.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

> Then again I did say I don't want a marriage period. So apparently being a VIP member or senior members means you lose the ability to read. Cliques unite yet again, man you people are partial.


Perhaps it has nothing to do with cliques or VIP members, perhaps it's just common sense. I'm curious as to why this thread is even still open at this point.


----------



## gurlygurl (Aug 19, 2011)

I am a virgin as well Happy Hours, and it was a choice on my part. . . I find it sad that you would want to give away the gift that obviously others have helped to bestow on you and go out taking that gift from other people so heartlessly, as all players do. . . it breaks my heart. ='[

I view my innocence as a gift, because so few people have it today. My virginity is something that I'm proud of. 

That said, kissing can be nice, yes?  

My wedding night is going to be the best. eveR. =D


P.s. whatever you do, don't play the virgins in your life, k? We deserve a little more respect then that. I've had players try to play me before and I just about lost my temper when I figured out what they were really after. . . I may be sexy and innocent; but my goods are not for sale, they will be given away to one person, and one person only. . .

Tbh, I agree with everyone else. Players suck. . . and you'll never get a nice girl. . . your reputation will follow you everywhere you go and nice girls will run far far away. So if you ever want a long-term relationship in your future, I wouldn't do it. . .


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Perhaps it has nothing to do with cliques or VIP members, perhaps it's just common sense. I'm curious as to why this thread is even still open at this point.


This is a good question.

@HappyHours, even though you're ignoring me, I still have to reply. Understand this, it's very simple: _There are no cliques_. If you are unable to get jokes, or a post that suggests that marriage would be make being a player difficult, not that said you would want to be married, then perhaps it is your reading skills that are faulty.

Oops. Saying this probably means I'm racist.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Zombie Jesus said:


> Oops. Saying this probably means I'm racist.


Well don't you know, if you talk "directly" to him in "his" thread about "his" heritage you are a racist because he has a race. 

Think someone mentioned race baiting before, I love that term! lol....


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Well don't you know, if you talk "directly" to him in "his" thread about "his" heritage you are a racist because he has a race.
> 
> Think someone mentioned race baiting before, I love that term! lol....


You're racist because I have a race, but you didn't acknowledge it in when you quoted "my" post!

MODZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, it sounds like this thread is no longer about the topic but rather just constant argumentation. Move along everyone~


----------

